# towing on an A frame advise please



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I would like to tow my wife's car behind the RV when we are away for longer trips, we currently carry a motorbike which is fine for short trips but gets tedious if the weathers is bad.
The car is a Shogun Pinin which is not permanent 4WD but has a selective 3 range transfer box, normal driving range is just rear wheels.
The weight just comes inside the train weight but I'm not sure if this type of vehicle is suitable for towing or will I damage the transmission by high mileage towing. I've rang the Mitsubishi agents but they cannot or will not advise me, only saying it must be towed by a Mitsubishi approved recovery firm, not what I'm really asking.
Does anyone already tow this type of vehicle and if so could you advise me please.
Ror


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

A fellow motorhomer called Dazzer tow's a jeep there was a thread on here only a few days ago maybe that would help.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

If the transfer box has a Neutral option, then yes, you can tow with 4 on the floor. High/Low range is NOT acceptable as the tranny is still coupled. it MUST be full Neutral to disconect.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

No it has no neutral just 2WD High & 2 Low Ranges. Thats what I was worried about.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Forestboy said:


> No it has no neutral just 2WD High & 2 Low Ranges. Thats what I was worried about.


DEFINATELY do not tow it. You'll trash the box for sure. Sorry!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

All I can say is they tow all sort of 4 x 4s in the states and very rarely smaller ones :wink:


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

RR said:


> All I can say is they tow all sort of 4 x 4s in the states and very rarely smaller ones :wink:


Thats what I thought the trouble is I dont know how.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Is it legal? 8O
Or do I need a HGV


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

They do tow small 4x4's in the States - the Suzuki Vitara is one of the most popular tow vehicles - every year motorhome magazine in the US publishes which vehicles can be towed (toad or dinghy in US speak) and what mods are needed - the old lists are available on the Internet go 
>>HERE<<
The Pinin is not sold in the States but I was looking at it as a possible tow vehicle and believe I got confirmation from Mitsubishi - but I had to push hard for the info.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Great link although it does open with so heavyweights.

When I bought my RV in the States we towed the traders Jag XJ6 behind it with a non braked trailer with no problems.

Legal here? doubt it :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi superk a quote from that mag 

"Later, while accelerating onto the freeway, the seat-of-the-pants feedback we received from the coach was that it was quick, nimble" 

Sounds good hey? they are not talking about a toad but a 30rv , based on my brave's chassis, nimble is not a word that springs to my mind. 

I think ponderous suits it better. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

In case anybody has missed them the dinghy towing guides are down at the bottom of the page on the link I gave - these are considered the most authorative. In the states most manufacturers put the info on RV towing in the car manual.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Forestboy.

You never said if your Mushybushy is automatic or manual?? My jeep is auto but has the neutral position on the transfer box that lets me tow it behind the RV. As far as im aware you only need to worry about autoboxes for towing if yours is manual just shove it in neutral and tow the bugger!!!

You can probably get a tow kit from USA to fit to the Mushybushy to totally disconnect the rear wheels from the autogearbox for towing but lets cross that bridge if yours is automatic.

Thanks


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Dazzer
Its a manual but with no neutral positin on the transfer box.
I'm tempted to tow it but worried I might damage transmission.
Ror


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats great news, as far as i know you can just tow it with it been manual. Im sure someone will be along soon to correct me if ive goofed but I wouldnt worry about it, just make sure its in 2WD high for towing


----------

